# Where do you gather between rallies



## 112425 (May 19, 2008)

I have been caravanning for 30 years stayed on sites all over, and felt in common with more or less everyone that I meet up with on route, and on site. Yet... I have never had a desire to rally.
Could this be the reason I wonder. 
We arrived at Newbury early Saturday for a day visit. We queued at the gate chatting to other day visitors until 0930hrs when we entered the empty display areas, all seemed normal.
Then around 1100hrs things started to change. Cowboys started appeared, electric bikes, dogs in push chairs, matching his and her shell suits, his and her caps, endless chatter about must have bigger better van, must have this and that useless accessory. 
By 1400hrs we were completely out numbered the rally folk had left their flags and flying kites for another day at the stalls.
Are all rallies like this?
Where do all the rally folk go between rallies, I have never seen any similar motor homer’s on sites.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Welcome to MHF DGS. 

At least, despite all that if you discovered MHF at Newbury surely the rest was worth coping with   

stew


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We like being 'nurds' :wink:


----------



## 112425 (May 19, 2008)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> Welcome to MHF DGS.
> 
> ...


My apologies artona I hadn't realised that MHF were in attendance at Newbury.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

hi

No problem. They will be at Stratford and Lincoln and Pickering if you can make it. Then you can meet the real ralliers.

There are also many non show rallies and meets in between - all listed on the front page of MHF


stew


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi, most of the Motorhome and Caravan shows are of a similar vein, I think that I've seen all the people that you mention doing the same shows year after year lol  Although I do think some shows are better than others.

You can get a couple of quid knocked off the weekend camping fee by attending a rally at a UK show held by MHF or one of the Clubs, the facilities on the camp field are not up to much, but at least your in company and sometimes closer to the entrance but that's not always the case.

There are other rallies, nothing to do with shows, but quite often held on a touring site with proper facilities, and something to do/see nearby.

We also hold meets which are an informal affair, very much laid back do as you please type of thing..

Basically there is always something going on that should appeal to you.
Regards MnD


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

I wondered this too - until I pulled up at a promising beauty spot with a few very respectable looking vans/cars, to find 2 people in the distant group nearly starkers!! Very careful now. ( NO - I'm "NOTT" telling you where it was!!!


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Vardy. You don't mention if you moved off quickly or stopped a while    :wink: :wink: 

Johnny F


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

DGS said:


> I have been caravanning for 30 years stayed on sites all over, and felt in common with more or less everyone that I meet up with on route, and on site. Yet... I have never had a desire to rally.
> Could this be the reason I wonder.
> We arrived at Newbury early Saturday for a day visit. We queued at the gate chatting to other day visitors until 0930hrs when we entered the empty display areas, all seemed normal.
> Then around 1100hrs things started to change. Cowboys started appeared, electric bikes, dogs in push chairs, matching his and her shell suits, his and her caps, endless chatter about must have bigger better van, must have this and that useless accessory.
> ...


Hi,
You must remember that Newbury and similar shows are not rallies in the true sense of the word. As a caravanner for 30 years I am sure that you must have joined either the Camping Club or the Caravan Club. Try their rallies and get a real sense of a weekend away with like minded people.
The shows are really just an excuse for spending money. As far as Newbury was concerned that must have been difficult, it was the poorest show we have ever seen.
BTW, we were in the queue at 9.30 on Saturday.
Gerry


----------



## 112425 (May 19, 2008)

MandyandDave said:


> You can get a couple of quid knocked off the weekend camping fee by attending a rally at a UK show held by MHF Regards MnD





artora said:


> Then you can meet the real ralliers. stew


Artona what is a real rallier?

M&D You get a couple of quid knocked off your entrance. 
Yep I can see that would entice a few of the rally folk, £2 toward another kite or a handbreak extension is I guess a bit of a temptation. 
Joking aside you do a very good job promoting these events which is nothing less that I would expect from the site Moderators/Rally coordinators, but can you put hand on heart and say that you enjoyed Newbury or even Peterborough? You would have to pay me a lot more that £2 to sit through an evening of "Julian Clary"
You are herded onto muddy fields given inadequate facilities, plagued by the din of generators from the gin palaces parked close by. Marshalled by jobsworths that missed their vocation issuing tickets, where the only common dialogue is motor home talk fancy dress and a game of boles.

What about the fire regs are we supposed to be parked so close together. A fire in one van with a slight wind could wipe out the entire field. Official sites wouldn't get away with such closeness.

As you have probably guessed I am not a fan but the promotional hype by LadyJ does make me smile a bit, so it is not all bad.

Must agree with some of that Gerry.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

> but can you put hand on heart and say that you enjoyed Newbury or even Peterborough? You would have to pay me a lot more that £2 to sit through an evening of "Julian Clary"


No on both counts, (didn't go) Julian Clary not my idea of entertainment either :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

MandyandDave said:


> Julian Clary not my idea of entertainment


That's not what I have been told :? :wink: :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol:

Johnny F


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

"As you have probably guessed I am not a fan but the promotional hype by LadyJ does make me smile a bit, so it is not all bad. 
.[/quote]

Hi DGS

Thanks for those few kind words :lol:

Show rallies are slightly different to our ordinary rallies but the main thing is that we all have similar interest's i.e.motorhomes!! you would be amazed at how friendly we all are, well most are :lol: and they is always somebody to help you out if you have a problem with your van or anything really, like at Newbury we had a problem with our gas and my nice next door neighbour on the rally field whipped me regulator off and we went and bought a new one and he replaced it for us, then we had a problem with our tow car and 3 nice kind gentlemen offered assistance in diagnosis :lol: had to go and get a new trye :roll:

At our ordinary rallies we tend to socialise a bit more with BBQs etc but it is entirely up to you whether you join in or just sit on the side lines laughing your head of at some of the antics going on around you, we have had awning fitting, sat nav dish fitting, photo shoots, fancy dress, all gone for a slap up meal in the pub, even a beach party so do come and join us at one of our rallies or meets you never know you might even like it :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

DGS

Generators from gin palaces - that's a bit strong paint everyone with the same brush,

I have a large motorhome when does it become the gin palace ? I have gin in the cupboard is that it?, I went to Peterborough and noticed more smaller vans, that would be non gin palaces running noisy generators, at least mine is inside a locker unlike small non Honda type machines running off tune outside facing other vans.

Loddy

ps I don't have a flag either


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

loddy said:


> DGS
> 
> Generators from gin palaces - that's a bit strong paint everyone with the same brush,
> 
> ...


Loddy, was that your trek with MHF at Pboro ... twas lovely! I think we looked around it (before you bought it) in our hunt for a trek. Was out of our price range though.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Leigh
The blue one with MHF yes, I bought it from Dudleys but have now sold it and gone bigger, twas a lovely van good build quality and reliable

Loddy


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

loddy said:


> Leigh
> The blue one with MHF yes, I bought it from Dudleys but have now sold it and gone bigger, twas a lovely van good build quality and reliable
> 
> Loddy


A bigger trek? Or a bigger RV in general? Yes it was the one we looked at in Dudley's then. Can't believe you sold it, it is my dream van! I hope the one you have now is as good! :lol:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Gulf stream Independence

Loddy


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi DGS We are not Ralliers not because we don't like them because we do, its having the time to fit them in. We never camp in this country we prefer to go abroad being more motorhome friendly! We had a caravan 20 odd years ago and we joined the CC. I have never met so many jobs worth in my life still thats what I think. You may like that some do, When we got a motorhome we joined the MCC a bit better but not over friendly. We were at Lincoln Show last year with the MCC and we were packed in, and if you wanted to get out you had a job until late Sunday. This year we Paid to be a member of this club, We went to Peterborough Show loads of room and a really friendly lot, We have even decided to go to the MHF 5th Birthday & Global Rally Hatton Nr.Warwick which meant coming back early from France on the 3/10 and going straight there.We have a generator but we don't have any flags, We go to meet people from this site and have a good weekend, and I could not care less what they wear or how Many flag poles they have.Its a way to meet friendly people from this club. You should have a look on: http://www.caravanfacts.com/
You might prefer that kind off thing. and see were they gather between rallies. Good Luck Bob.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The best part of the show had to be Joe Longthorne. A tremendous voice and sad to see that his illness has taken it's toll.
As for the rally side of the show, well it's not one in the true sense. I was not part of Motorhomefacts and camped in the general area. There were no problems and 20 foot rule observed and very quiet at night.
I have booked in for the Shepton Mallet with MH facts so I am sure they will show me how an area should be run.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

rayc said:


> I have booked in for the Shepton Mallet with MH facts so I am sure they will show me how an area should be run.


Hi Ray

Us too! This will be our 3rd September Shepton, we really enjoy it. I can confirm MHF show rallies are enjoyable, sociable (but not over oppressively so), and well worth signing up for :wink:

We always spend too much money though - whilst we were there last year, we bought a new motorhome :?

Gerald


----------



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

We camped at Newbury with Motorhomefacts. We did think that we were parked too close to one another. All the other groups were parked well apart and the area was marked out by marshalls. No so with Motorhomefacts. 

Also we found that the generators from the entertainment tent were VERY NOISY and were running all night. As we were quite close to them it did keep us awake. 

For that reason only, if we do go again it will be on the General camping area.

Pammy


----------

